# 1971 Super Beetle- How to bleed rear brakes.



## Germanicus North (May 17, 2005)

Just replaced front and rear brakes and new master cylinder. I was able to bleed front brakes, but the rear brakes won't bleed at all. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Keep an eye on your brake fluid level and start bleeding at the master cylinder itself. Then move to the rear wheels - passenger side first.


----------

